# عاجل | اليابان | زلزال تقدر قوته بقوة 8.8 درجات بمقياس ريختر



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

عاجل | اليابان | زلزال تقدر قوته بقوة 8.8 درجات بمقياس ريختر



المصدر
	
R.N.N | شبكة رصد


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2011)

رحمتك يا رب!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

اليابان | عاجل | موجات ارتدادية بارتفاع ١٠ امتار فى المحيط وزلزال بقوة 8.8 درجة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

اليابان | رصد | مركز "المحيط الهادئ للانذار من التسونامي" حذر قبيل دقائق من الزلازال من موجة تسونامي قد تشمل اليابان وروسيا وجزر ماريان.


----------



## sparrow (11 مارس 2011)

ربنا يرحم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

اليابان | عاجل | رصد : في طوكيو الواقعة على مساحة 380 كلم اهتزت مباني المدينة بالكامل لمدة دقيقتين على الاقل وهرع جميع السكان الى الشوارع.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مارس 2011)

صد | فيديو يوضح موجات تسونامي التى ضربت اليابان صباح هذا اليوم
[YOUTUBE]dm2Hr-1l1MM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soso a (11 مارس 2011)

*رحمتك يا يسوع *

*وعين شعبك هناك *​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 مارس 2011)

ارحمنا يارب
وانقذ اولادك


----------



## holiness (11 مارس 2011)

8.9 !!!!!!!!! 

يا ساتر يا رب 

قالوا من زمان في دول معينة نعرفها ستنمحى عن الوجود والايام شكلها قربت


----------



## govany shenoda (11 مارس 2011)

صورة توضح إكتساح موجات تسونامي للسيارات





​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 مارس 2011)

صورة توضح آثار الزلزال على الشوارع




​


----------



## govany shenoda (11 مارس 2011)

قناة فرنسا 24 | 3 قتلى جراء تسونامى اليابان وعدد غير معلوم من الجرحى


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*هل هذا هو غضب الرب لفساد الأرض

فَإِنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ يَوْمُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ. كَمَا فَعَلْتَ يُفْعَلُ بِكَ. عَمَلُكَ يَرْتَدُّ عَلَى رَأْسِكَ (عو  1 :  15)*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*تسونامي وحرائق و19 قتيلا في أعنف زلزال يضرب اليابان منذ 20 عاما
وكالات الأنباء

زلزال قوي في اليابانقالت هيئة الاذاعة والتلفزيون اليابانية وشهود إن زلزالا بلغت قوته 8.8 درجة ضرب شمال شرق اليابان اليوم الجمعة وتسبب في "اصابة كثيرين" واندلاع حرائق وأمواج مد تسونامي. وقالت وسائل الإعلام اليابانية إن أمواج تسونامي وصل ارتفاعها إلى عشرة أمتار في الساحل المطل على المحيط الهادي. 
وذكر تقرير إخباري أن 19 شخصا على الأقل قتلوا جراء الزلزال وأشار التقرير إلى وجود عدد كبير من الجرحى بالإضافة إلى انهيار العديد من المباني. 
وذكر تلفزيون هيئة الإذاعة البريطانية (بي بي سي) أن الزلزال تسبب في انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن نحو أربعة ملايين منزل ، مشيرا إلى أن سكان العاصمة "طوكيو" شعروا بالهزة الأرضية العنيفة حيث هرعوا إلى الشوارع. 
وأضاف التلفزيون الإخباري أنه تم وقف خدمات القطارات في جميع أرجاء اليابان عقب الزلزال الذي تسبب أيضا في إغلاق مطار "سينداي 

وكانت السلطات اليابانية قد حذرت من أمواج مد ارتفاعها عشرة امتار بعد وقوع الزلزال الذي يعد الأقوى منذ سبع سنوات. 
واهتزت المباني في العاصمة طوكيو وعرضت هيئة الاذاعة والتلفزيون اليابانية لقطات تظهر أعمدة الدخان تتصاعد من مبنى في ضاحية بطوكيو وأوقفت القطارات الفائقة السرعة المعروفة باسم " الطلقة" المتجهة إلى شمال البلاد. 
وقالت ليندا سيج مراسلة رويترز "هذا على الارجح أسوأ زلزال شعرت به منذ مجيئي إلى اليابان منذ أكثر من 20 عاما". 
وقالت هيئة المسح الجيولوجي الأمريكية في باديء الأمر أن قوة الزلزال 7.9 درجة على عمق 15.1 ميل وعلى بعد 81 ميلا شرقي سنداي في هونشو لكنها رفعت قوته بعد ذلك إلى 8.8 درجة. 
واستمرت خسائر بورصة طوكيو بعد الاعلان عن الزلزال وقال البنك المركزي إنه سيبذل كل ما بوسعه لضمان الاستقرار المالي. 
وقالت وكالة كيودو اليابانية للأنباء إن محطتي الطاقة النووية الأولى والثانية في فوكوشيما توقفتا تلقائيا بعد الزلزال. 
وسقط العديد من الجرحى بعد الزلزال حسبما أوردت وكالة كيودو نقلا عن شرطة منطقة مياجي القريبة من مركز الزلزال شمال شرقي البلاد. 
وقال مركز إنذار التسونامي في جزيرة هاواي إن حالة "إنذار التسونامي" سارية المفعول بالنسبة لليابان وروسيا وجزر ماركوس، وكذلك صدرت تعليمات بترقب التسونامي في كل من غوام والفيليبين وتايوان واندونيسيا وولاية هاواي في الولايات المتحدة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*مخاوف من ضرب امواج تسونامي كل سواحل المحيط الهادئ
آخر تحديث:  الجمعة، 11 مارس/ آذار، 2011، 09:28 GMT 

الزلزال القوي ضرب مناطق شمال شرقي البلاد وأدى إلى موجات تسونامي
صدرت انذارات بتوقع موجات تسونامي بعلو 10 امتار تصل الى كافة سواحل المحيط الهادئ، من ضمنها سواحل استراليا وامريكا الجنوبية على المحيط، بعد ان ضربت اليابان.

ومن المتوقع ان تصل الامواج الى اقصى الجزر الشمالية في الفلبين في وقت قريب.

روابط ذات صلةهزة أرضية تضرب مناطق في شمال غرب باكستان هزة أرضية بقوة 6.2 تضرب تشيليسوء أحوال الجو يعيق جهود إغاثة ضحايا تسونامي إندونيسيا اقرأ أيضا
موضوعات ذات صلةآسياكما انذرت اندونيسا بقرب وصول موجات تسونامي الى مناطق سولاويزي وبابوا ومالوكو خلال ساعات قليلة.

واعلنت وزارة الطوارئ الروسية انه تم اجلاء سكان جزر كوريل وطلب من السفن مغادرة الموانئ.

ووضعت سواحل تايوان الشمالية والشرقية في حالة انذار وتأهب خشية وصول الامواج اليها.

وقال مركز إنذار التسونامي في جزيرة هاوائي ان حالة "إنذار التسونامي" سارية المفعول بالنسبة لليابان وروسيا وجزر ماركوس.

كما صدرت تعليمات بترقب التسونامي في كل من ولاية هاوائي في الولايات المتحدة.

دمار باليابانوقد تسبب الزلزال البحري القوي الذي ضرب السواحل الشمالية لليابان في ظهور موجة التسونامي المدمرة.

فقد شوهدت أمواج قوية بلغ علوها نحو عشرة أمتار وهي تضرب مدينة سنداي والمناطق المحيطة بها مخلفة دمارا واسعا وكبيرا.

وأعلنت السلطات اليابانية أن قوة الزلزال بلغت 8,4 درجة/ريختر، وهو أقوى زلزال يضرب اليابان منذ عدة اعوام.

وقد قطعت الطرق وخطوط السكك الحديدية المؤدية الى المناطق الشمالية من البلاد.

وتعمل الحكومة على نشر وحدات عسكرية الى المنطقة بالاضافة الى طائرات للمساعدة وتقييم الأوضاع.

وقد اهتزت المباني في العاصمة طوكيو بقوة أثناء الزلزال، كما اشتعلت النيران في مصفاة للنفط بالقرب من العاصمة.

وتشير الانباء الى مقتل شخصين على الأقل، أحدهما بسقوط جدار عليه في أحد مصانع هوندا للسيارات، كما قيل ان أشخاصا ما زالوا مدفونين تحت الركام.

وأظهرت صور بثها التلفزيون مطار سينداي وقد غمرته المياه، كما عرض التلفزيون صور شاحنات ومنازل وبنايات جرفتها الأمواج في مدينة أوناهاما.

وتتوقع فرق الانقاذ والإغاثة ارتفاع عدد الضحايا بعد تفاقم الكارثة بوقوع انزلاقات للتربة في القرى القريبة من السواحل.

وكان الزلزال قد وقع بحدود الثالث الا ربعا بعد الظهر بالتوقيت المحلي بعمق 10 كيلومترات على بعد 80 ميلا من الساحل الشرقي حسب وكالة الأرصاد الجوية.

وقد اهتزت بنايات في مركز العاصمة طوكيو وتدفق العمال الى الشوارع، وعرض التلفزيون الياباني صورا لبناية تشتعل فيها النيران بينما أغلق مطار ناريتا بسبب الزلزال.

وهناك تقارير عن إصابة نحو 20 شخصا في طوكيو بعد انهيار جدار على جمع يحضر حفل تخرج، وقطعت الكهرباء عن نحو أربعة ملايين منزل في المدينة.

كما تعطلت الحركة على عدة طرق رئيسية وتوقفت خدمات القطارات فائقة السرعة إلى شمالي البلاد، وأغلقت بعض المفاعلات النووية أوتوماتيكيا.

وأكد ناووتو كان رئيس الوزراء الياباني ـ الذي تقدم في خطاب متلفز بتعازيه لضحايا الكارثة ـ عدم حدوث تسرب لمواد النووية من المفاعلات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]adfqweCUeww[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]YYLfzvMabpg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]-DSSssHxm4Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dm2Hr-1l1MM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alcrusader (11 مارس 2011)

جنون في اليابان زلزال بقوة 8.9 يضرب اليابان والخسائر لا تقدر...

جوجل ينشر على صفحته الرئيسية  رسالة :


> Tsunami Alert for New Zealand, the Philippines, Indonesia, Papua New Guinea, Hawaii, and others. Waves expected over the next few hours, caused by 8.9 earthquake in Japan.




تحذيرات لنو زيلند، فيليبين، اندونيسيا، بابوا، نيو غينيا، هاواي، وغيرها من الجزر والمنطق في حوض ذاك المحيط.








هذه صورة عبر الأقمار الإصطناعية، تجسد طبيعة الزلزال الذي حدث، مركزه، و قواته.







هذه صورة على الأماكن التي ستضرب/ تتأثر بالضربة.











هذا التحليل الزلزال





000
WEHW40 PHEB 111133
TSUHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-111333-
/O.CON.PHEB.TS.W.0001.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
BULLETIN
TSUNAMI MESSAGE NUMBER   7
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
133 AM HST FRI MAR 11 2011
TO - CIVIL DEFENSE IN THE STATE OF HAWAII
SUBJECT - TSUNAMI WARNING SUPPLEMENT
A TSUNAMI WARNING CONTINUES IN EFFECT FOR THE STATE OF HAWAII.
AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS
   ORIGIN TIME - 0746 PM HST 10 MAR 2011
   COORDINATES - 38.3 NORTH  142.4 EAST
   LOCA-TION    - NEAR EAST COAST OF HONSHU  JAPAN
   MAGNITUDE   - 8.9  MOMENT
MEASUREMENTS OR REPORTS OF TSUNAMI WAVE ACTIVITY
 GAUGE LOCA-TION        LAT   LON    TIME        AMPL         PER
 TOSASHIMIZU SHIKOKU  32.8N 133.0E  0946Z   0.84M /  2.8FT  28MIN
 ADAK AK              51.9N 176.6W  1034Z   0.35M /  1.2FT  22MIN
 YAP FM                9.5N 138.1E  1013Z   0.15M /  0.5FT  88MIN
 LEGASPI PH           13.1N 123.8E  1022Z   0.29M /  1.0FT  **MIN
 MIDWAY               28.2N 177.4W  1028Z   1.56M /  5.1FT  80MIN
 DART 21415           50.2N 171.8E  0845Z   0.27M /  0.9FT  52MIN
 WAKE US              19.3N 166.6E  0928Z   0.39M /  1.3FT  14MIN
 NAHA OKINAWA JP      26.2N 127.7E  0901Z   0.25M /  0.8FT  60MIN
 SAIPAN US            15.2N 145.7E  0916Z   0.65M /  2.1FT  30MIN
 OMAEZAKI HONSHU JP   34.6N 138.2E  0818Z   1.42M /  4.6FT  56MIN
 DART 21419           44.5N 155.7E  0716Z   0.40M /  1.3FT  20MIN
 DART 21413           30.5N 152.1E  0659Z   0.76M /  2.5FT  32MIN
 HANASAKI HOKKAIDO J  43.3N 145.6E  0657Z   2.79M /  9.2FT  76MIN
 DART 21401           42.6N 152.6E  0643Z   0.67M /  2.2FT  40MIN
 DART 21418           38.7N 148.7E  0619Z   1.08M /  3.5FT  06MIN
 LAT  - LATITUDE (N-NORTH, S-SOUTH)
 LON  - LONGITUDE (E-EAST, W-WEST)
 TIME - TIME OF THE MEASUREMENT (Z IS UTC IS GREENWICH TIME)
 AMPL - TSUNAMI AMPLITUDE MEASURED RELATIVE TO NORMAL SEA LEVEL.
        IT IS ...NOT... CREST-TO-TROUGH WAVE HEIGHT.
        VALUES ARE GIVEN IN BOTH METERS(M) AND FEET(FT).
 PER  - PERIOD OF TIME IN MINUTES(MIN) FROM ONE WAVE TO THE NEXT.
 NOTE - DART MEASUREMENTS ARE FROM THE DEEP OCEAN AND THEY
        ARE GENERALLY MUCH SMALLER THAN WOULD BE COASTAL
         MEASUREMENTS AT SIMILAR LOCA-TIONS.
EVALUATION
 A TSUNAMI HAS BEEN GENERATED THAT COULD CAUSE DAMAGE ALONG
 COASTLINES OF ALL ISLANDS IN THE STATE OF HAWAII. URGENT ACTION
 SHOULD BE TAKEN TO PROTECT LIVES AND PROPERTY.
 A TSUNAMI IS A SERIES OF LONG OCEAN WAVES. EACH INDIVIDUAL WAVE
 CREST CAN LAST 5 TO 15 MINUTES OR MORE AND EXTENSIVELY FLOOD
 COASTAL AREAS. THE DANGER CAN CONTINUE FOR MANY HOURS AFTER THE
 INITIAL WAVE AS SUBSEQUENT WAVES ARRIVE. TSUNAMI WAVE HEIGHTS
 CANNOT BE PREDICTED AND THE FIRST WAVE MAY NOT BE THE LARGEST.
 TSUNAMI WAVES EFFICIENTLY WRAP AROUND ISLANDS. ALL SHORES ARE AT
 RISK NO MATTER WHICH DIRECTION THEY FACE. THE TROUGH OF A TSUNAMI
 WAVE MAY TEMPORARILY EXPOSE THE SEAFLOOR BUT THE AREA WILL
 QUICKLY FLOOD AGAIN. EXTREMELY STRONG AND UNUSUAL NEARSHORE
 CURRENTS CAN ACCOMPANY A TSUNAMI. DEBRIS PICKED UP AND CARRIED
 BY A TSUNAMI AMPLIFIES ITS DESTRUCTIVE POWER. SIMULTANEOUS HIGH
 TIDES OR HIGH SURF CAN SIGNIFICANTLY INCREASE THE TSUNAMI HAZARD.
 THE ESTIMATED ARRIVAL TIME IN HAWAII OF THE FIRST TSUNAMI WAVE IS
                     0307 AM HST FRI 11 MAR 2011
MESSAGES WILL BE ISSUED HOURLY OR SOONER AS CONDITIONS WARRANT.

​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*هناك خبر مفزع تنشره قناة cnn الأخبارية عن أشتعال النيران بصورة لا يمكن السيطرة عليها فى محطة نووية شرق اليابان وأنه قد توقف نظام التبريد بها ...... 
هذا سيؤدى إلى أنفجارها *


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*الشيء الإيجابي الوحيد أن الضحايا لا تتجاوز الثلاثين ضحية ، ولكن المخيف هو المفاعلات النووية ، والكوارث الطبيعية التي قد يسببها فيضان كهذا !*


----------



## govany shenoda (11 مارس 2011)

يارب استر


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *الشيء الإيجابي الوحيد أن الضحايا لا تتجاوز الثلاثين ضحية ، ولكن المخيف هو المفاعلات النووية ، والكوارث الطبيعية التي قد يسببها فيضان كهذا !*



*عدد الضحايا مخيف لكن لم يتم الحصر بعد

عدد توابع الزلزال 30 حتى الآن

موجات تسانومى تضرب شواطئ جزيرة هاوى الآن, وتتجه نحو الشاطئ الغربي الأميركى

هناك توقعات أن تضرب أمواج تسانومى شواطئ كليفورنيا

هناك تحذيرات أمريكية من السفر لليابان

يتم حاليا أجلاء السكان القريبين من المحطة النووية المشتعلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*الخسائر المعلنة

93 قتيل - 593 جريح - 351 مفقود بالأضافة إلى من 200 إلى 300 شخص نتيجة موجات المد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*المسؤولون يُبلغونَ عن إنحرافِ قطارِ وفقد الإتصالِ بقطارِ آخرِ في ولايةِ Miyagi شمال اليابان، طبقاً لوكالةِ أنباء Kyodo.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*من 60,000 إلى 70,000 شخصِ قَدْ تم أجلائهم من منطقةِ Sendai طبقاً لوكالة أنباء Kyodo *


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*موجات تسونامى التي ضَربتْ هاواي لَنْ تَصْبحَ ضارّة بصورة كبيرة بل سَتلحقُ أضرارَ متفرّقةَ، طبقاً لتحذيرات مركز المحيط الهادي التحذيري. بلغ أرتفاع الأمواج 8 أقدامِ تقريبا عند جزيرةِ Maui.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2011)

*يا الهى ..
فعلا شىء مخيف وكارثه كبيره
المناظر اللى شوفتها فى القنوات الاجنبيه للتسونامى من الهليكوبتر حاجه بجد  رهيبه
ربنا معاهم*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدد الضحايا مخيف لكن لم يتم الحصر بعد*
> 
> 
> *هناك توقعات أن تضرب أمواج تسانومى شواطئ كليفورنيا*




لا أدري كم وصل حجم الضحايا ... أتمنى أن لا يزيد عن ما تم ذكره في فترة الظهيرة ...

نعم ، في كاليفورنيا أُعلنت حالة الطواريء ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*اليابان تُعلنُ حالة طوارئ بسبب المفاعل النووي

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ares-state-of-emergency-at-nuclear-plant.html*


----------



## bilseka (11 مارس 2011)

ارحمنا   يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مارس 2011)

*ذكرت وكالة كيودو للأنباء، اليوم السبت أن عدد القتلى في زلزال هائل وموجات مد، في شمال شرق اليابان.. من المتوقع أن يتجاوز ألف شخص، وأضافت الوكالة أن وزارة الدفاع، قالت إن 1800 منزل، دمرت في دائرة فوكوشيما. 
بينما قال وزير النفط الياباني أن هناك تسربا للاشعاع في أحد المفاعلات النووية. كما أعلنت اليابات تحذيرات من موجات مد (تسونامي) جديدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2011)

*اليابان: تحذيرات من تسرب نووي بمفاعل فوكوشيماالسبت، 12 آذار/مارس 2011، آخر تحديث 02:07 (GMT+0400)

الزلزال تسبب بأمواج مد عاتية امتدت إلى قرابة 20 دولةطوكيو، اليابان (CNN)-- حذر مسؤول بالحكومة اليابانية من احتمال حدوث تسرب إشعاعي من أحد المفاعلات النووية في محافظة "فوكوشيما"، نتيجة الزلزال المدمر الذي ضرب منطقة الساحل الشمالي الشرقي لليابان الجمعة، وفقاً لما نقلت وكالة "كيودو" الرسمية للأنباء السبت.

جاء هذا التحذير على لسان وزير التجارة، بانري كاييدا، بعد قليل من إعلان الرئيس الأمريكي، باراك أوباما، أن رئيس الوزراء الياباني، ناوتو كان، أبلغه بأنه لا توجد أية مؤشرات، حتى اللحظة، على حدوث أي تسرب إشعاعي في المفاعلات النووية اليابانية، نتيجة الزلزال.

وكان الرئيس الأمريكي قد ذكر، في تصريحات صحفية بالعاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن الجمعة، أن "قلبه ينفطر" لما وصفها بـ"المأساة" الناجمة عن زلزال اليابان، إلا أنه أعرب عن ثقته في اليابان "ستعود أقوى مما كانت."

وقامت السلطات اليابانية بإغلاق ما مجموعه 11 مفاعلاً نووياً بصورة آلية في محطة الطاقة في "أوتاغاوا"، ومحطتي "فوكوشيما"، و"طوكايا" الثانية.

وفي مؤتمر صحفي، أعلن وزير شؤون مجلس الوزراء، يوكيو إيدانو، أنه أمر بإخلاء منطقة قطرها 3 كيلومترات حول محطة الطاقة النووية في "فوكوشيما"، فيما أعلنت اليابان حالة طوارئ للطاقة الذرية، رغم تأكيدها عدم وجود أي تسرب إشعاعي في المحطات أو بالقرب منها.

انهيار سد وجرف مئات المنازل

وكانت محافظة فوكوشيما قد شهدت انهيار أحد السدود، مما أدى إلى حدوث فيضانات عارمة، جرفت عشرات المنازل في طريقها، فيما قالت وزارة الدفاع اليابانية إن الزلزال، الذي بلغت شدته 8.9 درجة على مقياس ريختر، تسبب في انهيار ما يزيد على 1800 منزل، ولم يتضح على الفور، عدد المنازل التي جرفتها الفيضانات الناجمة عن انهيار السد.

وفي وقت متأخر من مساء الجمعة، أعلنت السلطات العثور على مئات الجثث في مدينة "سينداي" الساحلية، والتي تُعد أكثر المدن تضرراً بالزلزال، الذي نجمت عنه أمواج مد عاتية "تسونامي"، ضربت نحو 20 دولة، على جانبي المحيط الهادئ.

مئات القتلى والجرحى والمفقودين

وبحسب تقديرات أولية، أوردتها وكالة "كيودو" عن مصادر أمنية، فقد بلغ عدد الضحايا الذين سقطوا نتيجة الزلزال 184 قتيلاً، بالإضافة إلى ما بين 200 و300 جثة تم العثور عليها في مدينة "سينداي"، رجحت الشرطة أن يكونوا قد لقوا حتفهم غرقاً، نتيجة أمواج تسونامي.

وأفادت وكالة الأنباء الرسمية بأن الزلزال تسبب أيضاً في سقوط 722 جريحاً، فيما لا يزال نحو 530 آخرين في عداد المفقودين، إلا أن المصادر رجحت ارتفاع عدد القتلى إلى أكثر من ألف قتيل، حيث ما زالت عمليات حصر الضحايا في المناطق المنكوبة جارية.

وفي الأثناء، أبدت مصادر طبية يابانية خشيتها من تزايد حصيلة الخسائر جراء الهزة التي تعتبر الأقوى في البلاد منذ مائة عام، كما شملت التحذيرات من موجات المد البحري "تسونامي" 20 دولة، بعد أن اجتاحت أمواج عاتية السواحل اليابانية، وصل ارتفاع بعضها إلى عدة أمتار.

ومازال سكان العديد من المدن، بما في ذلك العاصمة طوكيو، يشعرون بالهزات الارتدادية، بينما لجأ عدد كبير من السكان في المناطق الساحلية إلى الطوابق العليا من منازلهم، هرباً من طوفان المياه الذي اجتاح الحقول الزراعية والشوارع وغمر مساحات شاسعة.

أمواج تسونامي تضرب 20 دولة 

وشملت تحذيرات موجات تسونامي نحو 50 منطقة في المحيط الهادئ، منها إندونيسيا ودول في أمريكا الوسطى، مثل السلفادور وغواتيمالا وكوستاريكا، وكذلك جزيرة هاواي، إلى جانب السواحل الغربية لكندا والولايات المتحدة.

من جانبه، قال بول كونيليي، الناطق باسم المنظمة الدولية للصليب الأحمر، إن هناك الكثير من القلق حيال احتمال أن ترتفع موجات المد إلى درجة تجعلها قادرة على غمر جزر بأكملها في المحيط الهادئ، بينما وافق الجيش الأمريكي المنتشر في اليابان على فتح قاعدة "أتسوغي" للملاحة المدنية، بهدف مساعدة السلطات اليابانية على معالجة الموقف.

وقد وقعت ثلاثة زلازل أخرى بلغت قوتها سبع درجات أو أكثر في غضون أربعين دقيقة من الزلزال الأول، كان مركزها جميعاً قبالة سواحل المحيط الهادئ بالقرب من وسط وشمال شرقي اليابان.

وأظهرت كاميرات هيئة الإذاعة والتلفزيون اليابانية NHK موجات تسونامي وهي تغمر الطرق وتجرف السيارات والمنازل في المحافظات المنكوبة.

وضرب زلزال عنيف بقوة 8.9 درجة مناطق شمال شرقي اليابان الجمعة، محدثاً حالة من الرعب الشديد بعد وصول التأثير إلى العاصمة طوكيو، رغم تحديد المركز في أعماق المحيط، وأظهرت الصور المباشرة وصول موجات "تسوماني" بارتفاع ثلاثة أمتار، اجتاحت تأثيراتها السواحل.

وقد وقعت ثلاثة زلازل أخرى بلغت قوتها سبع درجات أو أكثر في غضون أربعين دقيقة من الزلزال الأول، كان مركزها جميعاً قبالة سواحل المحيط الهادئ بالقرب من وسط وشمال شرقي اليابان.

وأظهرت كاميرات هيئة الإذاعة والتلفزيون اليابانية NHK موجات تسونامي وهي تغمر الطرق وتجرف السيارات والمنازل في المحافظات المنكوبة.

ولا تعتبر مناطق شمال شرقي اليابان ناشطة زلزالياً في العادة، ولذلك يرى عدد من المتابعين أن الزلزال كان مفاجئاً لناحية قوته ومركزه، خاصة وأن زلزال إندونيسيا المدمر كان بقوة تسع درجات*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2011)

*يالا خلي نهايه العالم تيجي بقي زهقنا...انا شخصيا عايزه اموت النهارده قبل بكرا ...يا سلام لو كنت في اليابان دلوقت؟؟؟*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 مارس 2011)

holiness قال:


> 8.9 !!!!!!!!!
> 
> يا ساتر يا رب
> 
> قالوا من زمان في دول معينة نعرفها ستنمحى عن الوجود والايام شكلها قربت


 
*يا رب الايام تقرب بقي احسن انا زهقت بجد...هي الدنيا دي مستمره لحد امتي بالظبط؟؟؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 مارس 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يالا خلي نهايه العالم تيجي بقي زهقنا...انا شخصيا عايزه اموت النهارده قبل بكرا ...يا سلام لو كنت في اليابان دلوقت؟؟؟*​



*ليس فى المسيحية موت.... بل هو انتقال من حياة مؤقته لحياة ابدية فى احضان ابونا السماوى *


----------



## soso a (12 مارس 2011)

يارب احم شعوبك فى العالم كله


----------

